# Finish for cedar planter boxes



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

I built a cedar planter box this afternoon, the cedar came from HD if that matters. I put the rough side out for more of a rustic look. What kind of finish if any would you put on this?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Since you got the wood at Home Depot you can only finish it with Behr finishes. Just kidding. If it were me I would just use a fence or deck stain on it. If you are going to put dirt directly in the box you might coat the inside with fiberglass resin.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Steve Neul said:


> Since you got the wood at Home Depot you can only finish it with Behr finishes. Just kidding. If it were me I would just use a fence or deck stain on it. If you are going to put dirt directly in the box you might coat the inside with fiberglass resin.


I learned my lesson with behr paint many years ago! So something like a thompsons or similar sealer? No dirt directly in it. It's actually more of a theft prevention device then a planter! I have a family member that likes outdoor decorations but they seem to walk off all the time. She bought a metal whirly gig thingy and it was pretty expensive and she is worried someone will just pull it out of the ground. So the planter is going to go around this and the pole will go threw some wood supports I put inside the planter. Then put some cinder blocks inside. I'll have to get some pics to show what I'm doing. There will be a shelf about 6 inches down that she is going to set some pots on and plant stuff in the pots. The cedar was pretty expensive so just want to make sure I finish it right so it will last. I know cedar is pretty weather proof n it's own but I have seen it "age" in the weather and not look the best. Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

ponch37300 said:


> I learned my lesson with behr paint many years ago! So something like a thompsons or similar sealer? No dirt directly in it. It's actually more of a theft prevention device then a planter! I have a family member that likes outdoor decorations but they seem to walk off all the time. She bought a metal whirly gig thingy and it was pretty expensive and she is worried someone will just pull it out of the ground. So the planter is going to go around this and the pole will go threw some wood supports I put inside the planter. Then put some cinder blocks inside. I'll have to get some pics to show what I'm doing. There will be a shelf about 6 inches down that she is going to set some pots on and plant stuff in the pots. The cedar was pretty expensive so just want to make sure I finish it right so it will last. I know cedar is pretty weather proof n it's own but I have seen it "age" in the weather and not look the best. Thanks


 Yea, Thompsons would be alright. There are a lot of different similar products you can finish cedar with. Actually the reference to Behr was a joke but I used some Behr oil based fence stain on a customers fence about 8 years ago and as of a month ago still looks really good. I went to stain my brother's fence a couple of years ago and all they sold was water based and his fence needs it again. Regardless of how long each product lasts if you recoat it when ever it starts to look faded you will be alright. 

If your yard decoarations are walking off perhaps lead or concrete would have been a better material than cedar. :laughing:


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Steve Neul said:


> Yea, Thompsons would be alright. There are a lot of different similar products you can finish cedar with. Actually the reference to Behr was a joke but I used some Behr oil based fence stain on a customers fence about 8 years ago and as of a month ago still looks really good. I went to stain my brother's fence a couple of years ago and all they sold was water based and his fence needs it again. Regardless of how long each product lasts if you recoat it when ever it starts to look faded you will be alright.
> 
> If your yard decoarations are walking off perhaps lead or concrete would have been a better material than cedar. :laughing:


I picked up a gallon of thompsons oil based semi transparent stain today, menards had it for 10 bucks after rebate. Probably not the best stuff but like you said just recoat when it shows signs of fading.

Well the planter has some cross braces that I drilled a hole in that the rod for the whirly thingy will go threw. The way the whirly thingy is made you won't be able to lift it out the cross supports. Then on top of the cross supports will be two cinder blocks, so it should be plenty heavy. They won't be able to steal it but they if they try to they will wreck it I'm sure. Damned if you do and damned if you don't kind of thing. My idea was a cattle fence transformer hooked up to the thing but she didn't like that idea!


----------

